# What's Worse Than Playing With Wet Soccer Cleats? https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1WZ5umxIIBHhL4aYIU



## Ryan Nelson (Oct 19, 2017)

If you find having wet cleats to be a problem you would like to have solved, please help out me and my engineering group at my school by filling out this quick survey. We all play soccer for our school and are looking for a solution to the problem of cleats getting wet and not drying quick enough. If you have ever played in wet cleats before, you would know how much of a pain it is, so please help us out so we can maybe help you. Thank you. (follow the link below)

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1WZ5umxIIBHhL4aYIUiCRD8d1XrljYxDupXfRMEieQ1E/edit?usp=drive_web


----------

